# Free shawl pttn - Shibori Knitting?! - $7 on Monday



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I've never made a shawl. I always wonder if anyone ever really uses them? :shrug:

But, I keep collecting patterns for them. They look like a lot of work! LOL. 

This pattern sounds very interesting from the description! Free until Sunday evening. 

"Gina Wildeâs shibori design is an exploration of manipulating knit fabric, harnessing the effects of working differing types of yarns together (combing felting and non-felting fibers in one knit piece). In this shawl, the silk yarns (A & B) act as a resist to the wool/silk felting yarn (yarn C). When felted in a washing machine, the silk yarns actually grow in the process, while the wool/silk blend shrinks and felts (or fulls). The result produces a textured and dramatic knit fabric, one that is light and airy, rather than the heavy dense fabric achieved when using traditional felting methods and yarns." (from Ravelry description) 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/soulmate-shibori-shawl


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I am newer to knitting and have made a couple. I love shawls. Yes, people do still wear them...at least in my neck of the woods! 

Go for it!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I wear my shawls a LOT! Some are large that reaches past my butt, others wrap my neck and upper back. I have a collection of shawl pins also.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have one that GAM gifted to me and I wear it all the time.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I've always wanted to make a shawl. One day.....one day...


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I wear the ones I make. They can come be really nice when you want to keep the chill off.
Depending on how big you make one too, it will have more uses.
I have one I could use as a skirt, or with a bit of creativity a few different shirt patterns!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I do wear shawls and "shawlettes". :shrug:

The "shawlettes" (kind of like knitted bandanas) are a little easier for me to wear virtually all year long in the office and shawlettes are bit more "contemporary" than full sized shawls. 

That being said, when I am at home, I LOVE being able to GRAB a shawl and toss it on instead of getting a zip jacket and futzing with it...:teehee: Several are hanging on the coat rack at the back of the house.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I always have one with me. You never know when it's going to be a bit chilly somewhere.
Even in the summer, if we go out to eat or something, I'll grab one of the dozens I have.:happy2:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

There is nothing more comfy than a shawl while crafting. It bothers me to wear long sleeves when I am into it. This one is quite stylish!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, I'm going to have to make one soon! I wasn't sure I would use one or if it's too "old lady." LOL. I am pushing 60 tho, so I guess I would qualify for it! 

I'm cold at work sometimes and when I turn up the heat, I get hot flashes and have to turn on my HF fan. A shawl might be the ticket!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Wool has amazing insulating properties. It can warm you up just enough without being overheating.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

hercsmama, I am wearing a Sassenach cowl here at work this morning that I knit up in about an hour yesterday.  Wow, are these fast! 

I need several more for next winter and whats left of this one. These are cool (and warm and snuggly.)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH pictures? What yarn did you use for your Sassenach cowl? I used the yarn called for on one and Lion Brand Homespun for another. I'd like to try to spin a yarn thick enough to make these.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Marchwind, I had some Encore Mega (75% acrylic, 25% wool) 

https://www.plymouthyarn.com/yarn/encore-mega-item-606

that I had bought for another project and changed my mind about what to use. So, this was perfect for the "trial run". 

I wanna know what yarn* hercsmama* used on the one she wore to my house back in September. 

And of course, with my Indian Valley Indian Head Spinning wheel, bulky and super bulky yarns are EASY to spin, so maybe thats the route I will go with my NEXT Sassenach.

and my camera pooped out this weekend!  :sob: so...

Cabin Fever spent yesterday researching suitable replacements, and with a new camera on the horizon - LOTS of pictures are in the future!!!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

KansasFarmgirl said:


> Well, I'm going to have to make one soon! I wasn't sure I would use one or if it's too "old lady." LOL. I am pushing 60 tho, so I guess I would qualify for it!
> 
> I'm cold at work sometimes and when I turn up the heat, I get hot flashes and have to turn on my HF fan. A shawl might be the ticket!


At 51, I finally hit menopause, groan. The hot flashes are considerably worse then before. Having a shawl over my shoulders is wonderful, I slip it off when I get a hot flash and then pull it back over them when I feel cool enough again. It keeps my arms unrestricted so I can craft. I have worn lacy shawls over nice dresses since I was a young woman although I have not made a lace shawl yet. My angora one is lovely to wear and my sons both like it. 



Pearl B said:


> Wool has amazing insulating properties. It can warm you up just enough without being overheating.


I agree with you Pearl, I have adopted wool for everything I make myself to wear. All my sockies are wool of different types plus my hats, scarves and sweaters.


----------

